
A World In Decay - henryjones
https://www.bakerwhitefield.com
======
eli_gottlieb
>New York: The capital city of decay. The ancient cities of Europe are beloved
and treasured, but in the New World, things that were once beautiful are left
to rot.

>And the people! My, the people. Like eight million lone wolves penned in the
same cage. They gnaw at each other and themselves. They’re skittish yet
vicious. Angry but afraid. Helpless because they’re all fighting for the same
scraps from too small a table. This was my kind of place.

Maybe people wouldn't act so "lone-wolfish" towards you if you weren't an
arrogant sod who moved to their city and country to document Rot and Decay. In
general, people are usually a _bit_ uncomfortable around entropy fetishists.

------
hi41
Great photos. The description next each photos is intriguing too, although I
wish they had closure. In Bloodlust, the child dies. How? Due to a shark
attack? What happened.

~~~
henryjones
Bloodlust is related to Dunes. The child saw a dead body:

[https://www.bakerwhitefield.com/#/dunes/](https://www.bakerwhitefield.com/#/dunes/)

~~~
hi41
Thank you! Nice catch!

